
Serverboards 18.04 Released - dmoreno
https://serverboards.io/blog/2018/05/17/serverboards_18.04
======
digianarchist
Anybody qualified to summarize Serverboards vs Grafana?

~~~
dmoreno
Serverboards developer here.

They have in common that both show dashboards, but the strategy is different.

Serverboards focuses on the USQ and SQL to show the data from external
services, using third party independent plugins using json-rpc to communicate.
Graphana on the other hand also allows to develop plugins to show and extract
data, but using their custom protocols. In brief quite similar, different
approach.

But Serverboards also allows to create custom screens (react or your own way)
and backend plugins (any language, but python best supported) so you can
extend what Serverboards can do. For example there is a basic cloud management
plugin.

Check
[https://serverboards.io/developers/](https://serverboards.io/developers/) as
a starting point on what's possible to do.

------
programbreeding
"Finally we have Serverboards 18.04 ready! Serverboards is our* IT
Infrastructure monitoring and management tool."

~~~
dmoreno
Thanks for the hint. Fixed!

